
Solving Open Source Discovery - andrewnez
https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-db43a04cd9e7
======
GroSacASacs
It seems like [http://libraries.io/](http://libraries.io/) is looking in npm
Pypi and the like, but doesn't look in Github and Bitbucket.

I know a couple of open source project that have their own library ready for
reuse, but [http://libraries.io/](http://libraries.io/) doesn't find them
because they are not for reuse for npm, and the like. And if I know a couple,
there are probably thousands. These libraries are not not re-use first, but
project first, re-use second.

------
zivc
Search algorithm needs a lot of work. Should sort results by the number of
dependents [http://i.imgur.com/BiOkb8o.png](http://i.imgur.com/BiOkb8o.png)

~~~
andrewnez
For sure, I'm constantly tweaking the ranking to get better results as more
information becomes available, if you have any ideas or problems, please do
add them to the issue tracker:
[https://github.com/librariesio/support/issues/new](https://github.com/librariesio/support/issues/new)

------
dankohn1
Nice start. I would love to be able to upload my project's Gemfile and then
have the option to subscribe to everything there.

Also, I would love to have an option to subscribe via RSS (I know that makes
me seem old) instead of email.

I do really like how you're pulling release information and badge status from
each project.

~~~
andrewnez
Thanks, both of those features are high on my todo list.

------
andrewnez
Direct link to the site: [http://libraries.io](http://libraries.io)

~~~
falcolas
While the direct link is useful (and is prominently linked int the OP), the
blog post does add useful background information to the what's and whys. I
recommend viewing both.

------
arthurnn
Great job Andrew!!! :+1:

------
lloydwatkin
Great project, nice work!

